# UK: London to Inverness - Sleeper Train



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

I haven't been on the Sleeper train for years, and was keen to give it another go, especially now that it is a self-contained franchise, rather than a subset of a bigger company.

The new operators, Serco, kept the name, Caledonian Sleeper, but relaunched the brand - you'll see the theme in some of the pics.

They have introduced advance booking all year round - which is revolutionary as in the UK you can generally only book 90 days ahead.

During the booking process, you can prebook dinner too, which I did. 

First things first - an inauspicious start at Euston Station, where the Virgin Trains First Class lounge continues to disappoint. 







At around 8pm on a Thursday night, the place was packed, and it didn't help that passengers spread themselves about with seats being used to protect suitcases from the awful floor ;-)






However, it did empty at around 8.30pm and it was nice to be away from the hustle and bustle of the main station.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

I made my way down to Platform 1 where my carriage awaited. This was in the far corner of the station.
















I can't tell you how excited I was to be getting on the sleeper train. There's something really special about boarding this train, knowing that you could be going asleep in the city and walking up in the Highlands.

That excitement was enhanced when I was met at the train by one of the Caledonian Sleeper staff, who reconfirmed my booking, took my breakfast order and also explained that a table had been reserved for me, and to pop along any time to the lounge car as I could dine when I was ready. 

But first, to the cabin.

Now, these trains are old. Very old and it shows in places. 

The corridors are narrow.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

I had booked "First Class", which was cheaper than standard. This simply means that there is no top bunk, so you are not sharing with someone.

You also get a handie toiletry pack, from Arran Aromatics. One of the things this included was a pillow odoriser, to aid a relaxing sleep!






There's light controls:









And temperature controls, which was surprisingly responsive.









Cabins are not en-suite - although this is coming in 2017.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

To the lounge car! Again, I should point out that the lounge was looking dated, however, that was not going to be a problem.
















I had my magazines, my book and my bottle of Prosecco so was quite happy. 

Also, the staff kept on checking on people in the lounge car and stopping for quick chats, so there was a really convivial atmosphere. 

However, we hadn't left Euston because of a fault with the train. The driver then had to take his allocated break so we left about 45 minutes late. 

Dinner was served. It tasted great - but I think they could have worked on the presentation. Not much to complain about really as it tasted good.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

Followed by a cheeseboard, and GIN!






I moved tables to one which had a charging point, and then had a few more gins, before going back to the cabin to try and get some sleep. 






Sleeping on the sleeper is an acquired skill, and I know some people who fall asleep almost immediately, while people like me, seem to feel every movement of the train.

However I did get some sleep, and woke to this:


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

I headed through to the lounge for breakfast.











It was really early and I was the only person up!











I had a few more hours sleep back in the cabin. 

I popped over to the new Caledonian Sleeper lounge in Inverness for a shower, coffee and biscuit.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

At every point of the journey, and every staff member that I encountered, I sensed their sense of pride at working for the sleeper. Nothing was ever a problem. When I disembarked at Inverness, the steward of my carriage came down to say goodbye and hoping to see me again. 

It was with a sense of wonderful well-being that I popped over to Inverness Station for the journey to Wick...


----------



## Woodcut60 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wonderful trip report. Love to do this some time in the near future. Would be nice to know the price of your ticket.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you for the wonderful travelogue! Especially loved seeing the snow as you went through the Cairngorms.

I will say, that train did not look nearly as old or shabby as the majority of trains on the Amtrak system!


----------



## greatcats (Apr 9, 2016)

Good to hear something positive. Thank you.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks all. Am repeating the journey in a few weeks and will do another report.

The fare was £130. Two course dinner was £10. Drinks were extra.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 9, 2016)

Train fares seem to fall into four levels in first class:

£130; £155; £180 and £200.

There's also a carriage with just seats at £55. Sharing a cabin seems to be £120 - £165 (for the trip above, at the time of booking, first class was cheaper than sole use of standard class cabin!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice trip and great pics! As was said, those cars don't look as shabby as some of Amtrak's run hard and put up wet cars!

First Class costing less than a Shared Cabin is like a Bedroom being cheaper than a Roomette on Amtrak! Supply and Demand!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> First Class costing less than a Shared Cabin is like a Bedroom being cheaper than a Roomette on Amtrak! Supply and Demand!


Jim, I think he meant having a two-person cabin all to yourself.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 9, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > First Class costing less than a Shared Cabin is like a Bedroom being cheaper than a Roomette on Amtrak! Supply and Demand!
> ...


"I had booked "First Class", which was cheaper than standard. This simply means that there is no top bunk, so you are not sharing with someone." 

I read this as being the same size as a roomette/two-person cabin, but only having one bed.


----------



## v v (Apr 9, 2016)

Sealink, how long does the journey take and who did you book it through?

Enjoyed reading about your journey, hope you write more.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Apr 10, 2016)

@Sealink: Thanks for giving us the train fares. Gives you an idea.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 10, 2016)

Just remembered: First Class also gives guaranteed access to the "lounge"; whereas in standard class it's subject to availability.


----------



## Sealink (Apr 10, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Dylan said:
> ...


It's a bit of both. I think a lot of couples/friends will book standard class as no pressing need to travel separately. So sometimes the allocation of cheaper standard class berths will fill up faster.

I also think there's a degree of others assuming First Class will be more expensive. The moral with UK railways is always check!!


----------



## Sealink (Apr 10, 2016)

v v said:


> Sealink, how long does the journey take and who did you book it through?
> 
> Enjoyed reading about your journey, hope you write more.


We were delayed a bit so I actually ate my dinner while at the platform at Euston.

Scheduled departure time was 21:15 and arrival in Inverness was at 08:38. Recall we arrived on time despite departure delay.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the report and photos! From my understanding Serco has ordered new cars from CAF for the Caledonian Sleeper train. I guess we'll have to see if CAF makes a mess out of them like they did our's.

As a designer, the new brand, seen on the menus (and other photos I've seen,) looks quite nice.

peter


----------



## bretton88 (Apr 10, 2016)

PerRock said:


> Thanks for the report and photos! From my understanding Serco has ordered new cars from CAF for the Caledonian Sleeper train. I guess we'll have to see if CAF makes a mess out of them like they did our's.
> 
> As a designer, the new brand, seen on the menus (and other photos I've seen,) looks quite nice.
> 
> peter


CAF Europe is a really good operation it's weird how they can be so different.


----------



## Deni (Apr 11, 2016)

That lounge car setup is completely different looking than it was under ScotRail (also no reservations, the mad rush to the lounge after getting your ticket taken). Looks nice, though I did like the cozy couch/bench under the old operator, made it fell like a lounge rather than a cafe or restaurant car.


----------



## seat38a (Apr 11, 2016)

I was wondering when you were going to post this here. Its been a while since I read the post on FlyerTalk


----------



## Sealink (Apr 11, 2016)

seat38a said:


> I was wondering when you were going to post this here. Its been a while since I read the post on FlyerTalk


My cover, blown!!


----------



## Sealink (Apr 11, 2016)

Deni said:


> That lounge car setup is completely different looking than it was under ScotRail (also no reservations, the mad rush to the lounge after getting your ticket taken). Looks nice, though I did like the cozy couch/bench under the old operator, made it fell like a lounge rather than a cafe or restaurant car.


I've since discovered they rotate the lounge cars. Repeating the trip two weeks Wednesday so keen to report on that trip.


----------



## Deni (Apr 11, 2016)

Sealink said:


> Deni said:
> 
> 
> > That lounge car setup is completely different looking than it was under ScotRail (also no reservations, the mad rush to the lounge after getting your ticket taken). Looks nice, though I did like the cozy couch/bench under the old operator, made it fell like a lounge rather than a cafe or restaurant car.
> ...


Very nice! I've ridden it twice. Once way back in 1994 London to Inverness, then in 2013 Fort William to London. One of my favorite overnight trains. My only criticism of it is that the beds don't convert to seats. In a two berth compartment there's not a great way to sit and hang out, the lounge is the only option - of course I prefer that anyway, but it gets full.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 15, 2016)

Great Trip Report and thanks for posting. It reminds me of my first trip across the pond about 25 years ago.

After arriving in Glasgow the first day..I found out I could get an Sleeper for a very reasonable supplement to my First Class Pass at a fraction of what a hotel would cost me.

That first evening I boarded the Night Limited and headed for London and the start of my 14 nights of riding sleepers. You could usually get on a hour or so before departure then remain aboard long after arrival in the morning.......and there was always a wake-up call with tea and biscuits.

I criss-crossed the UK on that trip and certainly got the value out of my Pass. I would visit an area for a day..then board a Sleeper in the evening. There were still short overnight ScotRail Sleepers available. One was: Depart Glasgow at 2330 and into Inverness at 0430 in plenty of time to get the 0630 train to Thurso......an enjoyable ride as far north as you can go.......then back to Inverness for one of the longer Sleeper journeys: Depart at 1930 and into London Euston the next morning at 0640.

And another long Sleeper ride: After a day riding out to Mallaig and back.....I boarded a London bound sleeper in Fort William at 1730.....then the long climb up to Corrour looking out onto the snow swept Rannoch Moor under a bright moon while enjoying a Glenfiddich!


----------



## v v (Apr 15, 2016)

Very innovative way to use a pass, really enjoyed your story


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2016)

Great story! I have used Trains all over the world this way in order to not have to pay for hotels!

The last such trip was in 2004 utilizing a NARP (30 Day Unlimited VIA/Amtrak Pass) all over Canada and the US.


----------



## v v (Apr 15, 2016)

Bob, knew you would have done something like this and we to a certain extent do something similar but only for a night or two. The thought of never going to a hotel and just using sleepers for an entire vacation is new to me but think it's an excellent idea.

Your 2004 trip sounds amazing, were you exhausted by being on the move all the time?


----------

